# Nylon Rollers



## Charlie_Mc (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi folks

I'm a newbie unfortunately:huh: - I was wondering if anyone could tell me of a supplier of small nylon rollers (please see attached pic) that I'd like to use on sliding sash windows to reduce friction?

Any help gratefully received.

Charlie


----------



## trim man (Nov 3, 2006)

Is this item made for this application or something you are going to rig up? If this is a true window item, check out a company called "Blaine Window Hardware" .They have parts for windows dating back to the time of Moses.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks like a screen door roller.


----------

